# Hosting a Backpacking trip! Come along for a walk in the woods



## Ogre (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey Everyone,

Calling all hikers! 

I am hosting a hiking event this coming weekend in Hamburg, PA. It is free to join for an overnight hike in the mountains. 
I will provide some snacks and stuff before we head out. 
I wanted to see if anybody would be interested in hiking with us? I also have other planned hikes this summer including one to the White Mountains. We are trying to get out with like minded people and have some great fun outdoors.

If you need to borrow gear just let me know and we may have some you could use. You can find out more about this hike and others at this link   http://www.outgearrec.com/#!pinnacle-hike/svl5n

Hope to see you on the trail!

Thanks

-Nate


----------

